# Uber purposefully manipulating Instant Pay to weed out certain drivers



## whitegate (Jan 9, 2018)

Instant Pay / Instant Cash-out is one or probably the single most appealing thing to Uber. Most people who work a 9-5 job are limited to weekly or bi-weekly payouts while Uber allows instant cash out options up to 5 times per day. This is very appealing to the younger crowd (= most inexperienced drivers) and to "occasional drivers" who are just in it to make a quick buck and not necessarily planning on doing Uber in the long run. Ubers research seems to indicate that the ladder is a group of people who are not likely to live up to Uber's expectations of 5-star customer service. Think of it this way, if you are just out there to make a couple bucks real quick, let's assume you are $50 bucks short on a bill, chances are you are not going to go the extra mile and bring your vehicle in tip top shape while ensuring that there is an extra water bottle, extra car charger, tissues and candy etc. You are simply much less likely to provide 5-star customer service since your main motivation is to make that $50 and go back home.

Bottom line is that Uber found a way to weed out these particular drivers listed in the 2 groups above by limiting their Instant Pay functionality.
*
It is my personal opinion and belief that there is absolutely nothing wrong with Ubers' Instant Payout System whatsoever. It is primarily being used as a manipulation tool to "turn off" a certain group of drivers. Some may consider these business practices as highly unethical. *

If your Instant Pay is no longer working, you most likely fall into one of the 2 groups above and will be seeing the following screens:

*1. Using your Uber App to cash out, will prompt:*










*2. Using Partners.Uber will prompt:*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Or Uber is having cash flow problems and needs to push the payments out a couple of days...


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

whitegate said:


> chances are you are not going to go the extra mile and bring your vehicle in tip top shape while ensuring that there is an extra water bottle, extra car charger, tissues and candy etc. You are simply much less likely to provide 5-star customer service since your main motivation is to make that $50 and go back home.


Sorry, but you're deluded if you think that kissing ass and giving away water and candy and other shit is an indicator of "5 star service." I'm a driver contracted to safely transport individuals from point A to point B. My car is clean. My driving is safe. I get you to your destination quickly and without drama. That, my friend, is 5 Star Service.

FWIW, I use instant pay at the end of every day. Daily earnings are deposited into my business checking account, the gas tank is topped off using the associated debit card, then remaining funds are transferred to my business savings. It's not about emergency cash, it's about documenting daily gross earnings, subtracting daily operating expenses, (gas) then documenting/depositing net earnings. (car payments and insurance are automatically debited from that savings) For me, it's all about documentation.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Good catch. Makes me wonder if the All You Can Eat Chinese buffet messed with my toilet to discourage my patronage?


----------



## ElDuderino (Sep 29, 2016)

My instant pay was taken away as well. I have a 4.93 rating and over 400 5-star trips. Now, instead of getting paid on Mondays before instant pay, I get it sporadically throughout the next week. Not sure what I did wrong to deserve this. I rely on this money greatly.


----------



## TimmyZ1 (Jan 16, 2018)

FWIW I signed up for UBER a month ago. Ubered for the 1st time last Thursday and the little money I made I was able to use Instant pay to pull out immediately.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

A hundred years ago, everyone got paid daily. Employers quickly realized that if you pay an Irishman daily, he'll drink it all away that night and likely not show up to work the next morning. Pay him once a week on Fridays and he's got a decent shot at sleeping off the hangover by Monday morning. I wish I was making this up, lol.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

This just happened to me. They marked the account as “potential fraudulent activity,” but gave no further cause. They did say that someone could be messing with my account, but everything appears to be normal on my end. I would guess it has to with my high number of cancellations, which then get awarded cancellation fees. Sometimes, I just don’t feel like taking the ride after all. Called Uber Support, who transferred the issue to the correct department (after incorrectly marking the issue as resolved/closing the ticket), but that department doesn’t have phones, and nothing ever seems to get done. Surprise, surprise. 

They’re turning me off — which is fine — so it’s time to go to small claims court and sue for back wages. 

Why? Because, let’s be honest — you and I both know it was intentional, and that nothing is going to be resolved. 

Sorry, but I can’t afford to be paid once a week. How am I supposed to put gas in the car that I sleep in without a daily deposit?


----------

